# Damaged Piano is a free preset for Phaseplant



## Flintpope (Mar 18, 2021)

*Damaged Piano is a free Flintpope preset for PHASEPLANT*

So you need Kilohearts Phaseplant to use this. (https://kilohearts.com/products/phase_plant)

The keystone of this preset is the excruciatingly slow (64/4) LFO to Pitch Shift that gives an almost Risset Tone sense of gloom and doom to the backdrop.

The sound is constructed from two piano samples that are heavily modulated and effected causing a warping and glitching sound, while occasionally letting the piano ring true. A very lofi kind of patch that creates atmosphere.

The preset features all 8 macro knobs which are assigned to CC14-21 and routed to useful dials within the patch such as non-linear filter parameters and speed of randomness. The Mod Wheel sends the sound into a subway.

Hear the full weirdness here<

Get this for free here<

Just unzip the DL, open the folder inside then drop the preset file onto Phaseplant to load.

Please note that this is the torch-bearer for a full pack in due course.

#phaseplant


----------

